# I need help/advice on my new Camera Canon Powershot SX500 IS



## j9nightelf (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,

I am brand new to this site or any kind of photography site or forum so if I ask or say anything stupid just want to apologize in advance.

The whole reason I decided to seek out a place like this is that I really need some advice on how to get to know my new camera.  I hope you don't mind if I give you a little back ground:

My last camera that I got about 3 years ago was the Canon Powershot A1200 and I fell in love with it instantly.  Yes, it was just a simple point and shoot but it was perfect for what I wanted and it let me play around a little with filters and effects that I had never used.  I was very happy with it.  But three years later I was starting to want something a little more, my little A1200 still works great but I guess I just wanted an upgrade.  I did a bit of research and found the Canon SX160, it still had all the settings I was used to but seemed a little better and it came in red (not really a deal breaker but still it was something different).  So, I hinted very strongly to my boyfriend of 12 years that that was what I wanted for my birthday.  I was so excited when the day came only to find that the wonderful man had gone and spent twice as much on the Canon Powershot SX500 ( Canon PowerShot SX500 IS review - Digital Camera - Trusted Reviews ).  I was completely shocked and, as I quickly discovered trying to start using it, a little disappointed...

It just felt like too much camera, where were all the settings I was used to? I hardly ever bothered with manual settings before.  Obviously I couldn't tell him that I wasn't happy, he had gone out and gotten me the best camera he could afford.  We went away that weekend for my birthday and I took it with to use and my frustration just grew and grew.  The battery didn't last, I had never had a rechargeable battery, I was to AA batteries and I know the exact brand that gave me tons of pictures before (obviously this camera does much more and uses more power so I know this but it didn't change my annoyance).  It took me a while to find how to take action shots without them being blurry, that is kinda important because my favorite subject is my cats and they are always moving and the shutter speed on this one isn't very high.  I hate having to fiddle with settings every time I want to take a picture, I just want to be able to set it to the scene and take one.

Anyway, to cut a long story short.  I now have this camera that I can't exactly send back without hurting my boyfriend's feelings very badly and I know there are advantages to having a bridge camera, I guess.  Another thing I use my cameras for is taking pictures of everyday objects, I work for a company that sells and refills ink cartridges and I often have to make training guides so I take pictures of the cartridges, they don't have to be fantastic, but passingly good.  I also like to take pictures of crafts and stuff that a make or things that a bake.  If I could learn to use this camera better maybe I could take some really good photos of these things.

I guess I am just trying to find the silver lining, and I know that I shouldn't need to.  I do feel really ungrateful and guilty for the fact that I just don't love this camera like I did the last one, I want to love it, but I am really stuck on how to use it properly.  So I guess I am here to see if anyone else has this type of camera and do you like it? Did you also find it hard to use? Are there any tricks I should know for getting the most out of it?  Maybe if I just start experimenting more and get people's opinions I will learn to like it and take better photos as well.

Thanks for reading if you managed to get through all that and thanks for any help or advice or comment.


----------

